
German Chemical Company Pilots Supply Chain Blockchain - doener
https://www.coindesk.com/german-chemical-company-pilots-supply-chain-blockchain/
======
endymi0n
Is there any reported upside to storing that information in the blockchain
instead of a stupid old database - except for guaranteeing funding for that
project due to the hype?

I mean really - Blockchain is the new MongoDB... I haven't seen any real world
problem I've seen them solve (well, better than any existing tehnology at
least) that wasn't cryptocurrencies.

~~~
doener
"If trust and robustness aren’t an issue, there’s nothing a blockchain can do
that a regular database cannot."

[https://www.multichain.com/blog/2016/03/blockchains-vs-
centr...](https://www.multichain.com/blog/2016/03/blockchains-vs-centralized-
databases/)

